# Murray River Short Neck Turtle



## rolling-thunder (Mar 18, 2009)

Are they good?

Anything bad about them?
Thanks


----------



## melgalea (Mar 18, 2009)

i have had my fella for about 4 years now. and he is great. very food orientated. always looking for food. its hard to have the tank set up nicely as they just bull doze everything down. they love weeds and stuff too and feeder fish/shrimps. good to watch. the only fish that lives with him is a rainbow fish, been in the tank for 3 years and they eat together and swim together, never even tried to eat him.


----------



## rolling-thunder (Mar 18, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 18, 2009)

murry short necks are mostly vegiterians , they will eat fish - but nowhere as much as they eat reeds - weeds and other water plants .


----------



## Kimbully (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes I've had mine for a few years and he is a dozer too! Loves food and is always looking but I think this makes his personality great. So active and friendly. Can't keep a neat tank, but I think that is the case with any turtle.
I'm glad I picked him over another long neck (he lives with an eastern long neck) as the two are complete opposites but live so well together.


----------



## Sophiesue (Nov 22, 2009)

*they are the best turtles you could ever have no complaints obviously.*


----------

